# DIVING ON TUESDAY THE 12TH



## dkdiver (Oct 15, 2007)

We made a little fun trip today for FenderBender and some of his friends from MS. FB is heading from commercial dive school so it may have been his last fun trip. We rounded it out with FelixH and Hatescheese since HC is going to be out of the water for the next several months while he is on travel.



First of all, the Mobile buoy is way off. It's "less that a foot" reading was a steady 3+, on top of each other. Yaaahoooo! If anyone else wants to comment on that then please do. 



Tim, thanks for the Crew's work on the tower. It got a workout today and it is like a rock. :bowdown



The riders said "let's go," the bunch from MS regretted that later, but we went. :sick Wound up at the Pete Tide since the goal was to dive and we could only run at about 18. Even the bean bags wouldn't work beyond that speed. They just had to dive.



Well, Fenderbender's group was dragging a little so we got FH and HC down first. The next comic moment was when FB put his foot in his booty and was bitten by the very large cockroach in it. I guess he hadn't used them in a while. After the roach was ejected over the side, and FB quit dancing, they got around to diving.



It was the Pete Tide and the goal was to get wet so the objective was reached. Everyone had a good time, more or less, but vis was down to about 20' once you got down. No surprise considering the way the water has been churning.



If anyone else made it out today, how 'bout a vis report for the weekend?



Anyway, as soon as divers hit the water, with no guns going off, a bull came in to check things out. He was there for the rest of the stay, including coming in close while we were removing the anchor. Just an observation for everyone who has been following the presence of near shore sharks. No shooting, just divers, but on the divers as soon as they were on the wreck.



Anyway, just a little report from the Gulf today. Generator Man, it would not have been a good Bluewave day.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

The "blue wave" actually made it to the 3 Barges today and they (Generator Man and Bad Boy) got some nice trigger.:bowdown

Andtoday is the 13th. :doh


----------



## CurtyV22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Ahuuuuum....I guess my invitation got lost in the mail:crying



hahaha


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

I would have jumped out of the boat if a roach was in my booty and I put my foot in it, I got the willies reading that. YUCK!!!

Were the sharks acting agressive at all? Did any have to get poked? Glad everyone had a great trip. 

You always seem to come through.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks again Dalton, it was fun as always. Nice meeting you Felix and Paul. I definitely need to start keeping my booties in the house and not the garage :banghead Creepy!! I'll not forget the sounds of Jeremy's dinosaur calls anytime soon, man that was rough! 

Sniper, to answer your question no the shark was not aggressive, as soon as I hit the wreck I saw a big dolphin on the bottom, and not 10 seconds later the bull came in, just cruising around. I actually swam toward him and chased him around awhile, he was definitely more afraid of me than i was him, he wouldn't let me any closer than 8 ft. or so, though I am sure that would have changed if I shot any fish. Needless to say sharks are there this year in full force on the nearshore wrecks, the second dive when I dropped to free the anchor as soon as he head the chain clank he came right in on me to investigate. I guarantee the minute you full the trigger they will be there, so its just something we need to be aware of. Dalton, if I can escape the Oar House by any chance this weekend, I'll let you know! Thanks again


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Good seeing you guys atthe shopyesterday. Sounds like it was mission accomplished, but not the way you would have wanted it. The sharks are litterally on every inshore wreck. Most of the time, it's after you take that shot and bloody the water, but now they are coming in to investigate even without blood in the water. They have associated divers with bloody fish. 

Josh (FB),

Good luck with dive school. Don't let it take the fun out of diving.


----------



## GMan (Oct 17, 2007)

Nice job guys, glad everyone got to go out. Blue Wave report due.


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

Dalton,

Thanks again for getting us out there! Even though the conditions SUCKED, it was still a dive... that's better than being at work wishing I was diving.

Paul has hit the road, and will be back in August. I'm just glad we were able to get him in the water before his departure.

Like Josh said, the shark was not agressive, but very curious. He came in just because of the sound of our bubbles on the first dunk. When Josh and I went back down, he came in as soon as that anchor chain made some noise. It never got too close for comfort, but I'm guessing that would have changed as soon as we would have shot a fish.


----------



## dkdiver (Oct 15, 2007)

OOPS, the 13th. I remember now that the ground has stopped moving. Glad to hear the bluewave performed as expected.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Good job guys! Too bad the seas werent better. But at least you guys were out! Too funny Josh....cockroach bit yer foot!


----------



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

Glad you guys pushed on out! Vomitting almost always stops after you hit the water, and if it doesn't, just puke thru it! Ask Nate 'bout that one! Yep, Generator Man bloodied the deck of the Blue Wave and I was honored to be part of the day! I forsee many more trips in her! Clay, we ran out to the 3 Bardges and ran all over checking #'s and used 'bout 1/4 tank of gas! Ya missin' her, yet?:banghead


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Yes! I do miss that gass milage!

2 trips on the cat, and I burned 200 gallons of gas!:doh

You could run 4 trips on the blue wave, and burn $70 worth!


----------

